# Weird Whistling Sound



## tords (Jul 22, 2018)

Please help me!!! Last night, my hedgehog started making these weird whistling noises. I compared it to lethargic wheezing noises and screaming noises, and they're not that. His stool is okay, he's active and awake, he's eating. It's just that he started making these weird noises that sound like both whistling and squeaking. What does this mean? Please help! I'm so worried.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

What was he doing when he was making the noises, sleeping or awake? If awake did he look stress or content? Were they loud or quite faint?

A squeak/whistle sound can mean either, depending on how they are acting at the time. I've heard my boy do so in various situations. When he's been cuddling (so perhaps content) but also when he had food stuck in his mouth and he was trying to get it out (so in pain/stressed). He also sometimes makes them when putting him back in his cage or when he needs a pee and trying to find his litter tray when he is out (so probably anxious/stressed). 

If you mean whistle noises when sleeping then it probably is nothing to worry about. My boy makes all sorts of noises when he sleeps, definitely sometimes having hedgie nightmares as he sounds panicky >< but sometimes more of a cooing noise and others I can't even describe lol.

Hope this helps. If you're not sure or still worried, try recording it and upload on here for us to listen


----------



## marcpan (Feb 23, 2021)

*My Hedgehog has a similar problem... please help!*

I only noticed today evening, a couple of minutes ago, that my hedgehog is making a sort of whistling or wheezing noise when I pet him. Usually, he hisses, but now it's changed and I don't know what's wrong.... can anyone please help me and advise me on what to do if needed? 
This is the sound he's making:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LQdqJL-AK3Wxy8KHzoOZkjOAdoX3kSYf/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

@marcpan that sounds like it could be sneezing combined with aggressive sniffing. Maybe you had a super strong smell on your hand when you pet him?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

marcpan said:


> I only noticed today evening, a couple of minutes ago, that my hedgehog is making a sort of whistling or wheezing noise when I pet him. Usually, he hisses, but now it's changed and I don't know what's wrong.... can anyone please help me and advise me on what to do if needed?
> This is the sound he's making:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LQdqJL-AK3Wxy8KHzoOZkjOAdoX3kSYf/view?usp=sharing


Does it only happen when out with out you or can you hear him doing it in his enclosure at other times to?

It sounds a bit like sniffing/huffing mixed with sneezing a lot, which either way isn't that good if its happening a lot.

If it is only when out with you, wash your hands and change to different clothes - changing clothes will get rid of any scents you may have sprayed on you or picked up in the day, washing hands gets rid of any scents. Especially if its something new you haven't used.

If its happening while he is alone in his enclosure then go to a vet incase its a respiratory issue.
Also see if you changed anything that you can change back and see if that does anything.

Oh and for future its better if you could make your own thread rather than posting on year old posts, as that's what the admin of the site like!


----------



## marcpan (Feb 23, 2021)

Ria said:


> Does it only happen when out with out you or can you hear him doing it in his enclosure at other times to?
> 
> It sounds a bit like sniffing/huffing mixed with sneezing a lot, which either way isn't that good if its happening a lot.
> 
> ...





Spiky_Floof<3 said:


> @marcpan that sounds like it could be sneezing combined with aggressive sniffing. Maybe you had a super strong smell on your hand when you pet him?


It only happened when we took him out his house. Thanks for your advices! ill make sure to wash my hands and everything and check if that works if it happens again. Also Thanks Ria, I will do so in the future! Its my first time posting so I want sure. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

marcpan said:


> It only happened when we took him out his house. Thanks for your advices! ill make sure to wash my hands and everything and check if that works if it happens again. Also Thanks Ria, I will do so in the future! Its my first time posting so I want sure. Thanks a lot!


Definitely give it a go! It might help if not I have no clue unfortunately.
I saw so thought you should know don't want you getting in trouble for posting on year old posts.


----------

